# Turkey Breasts



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2006)

Grocery store had fresh turkey breasts on sale for .99lb, so I picked up two 7lbers.  Brined in my simple brine recipe that I've been using for years, overnight.  Smoked around 250* using Kingsford and hickory chunks and pulled at 160*.  Very moist and tender!  So so much better than the pumped birds from the store.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2006)

They looked great Larry! I grab them also when they are on sale. $0.99 per pound is great. Smoked turkey breast from the deli is $7.99 per pound!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 2, 2006)

MmmMMM! Turkey sandwiches for lunch?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 2, 2006)

great color Larry!  I'm thinking of smoking instead of frying this Turkey Day...is the skin edible when you smoke it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> great color Larry!  I'm thinking of smoking instead of frying this Turkey Day...is the skin edible when you smoke it?



No Jim, the skin isn't edible.  But that's cause I cook it slow. You could get crisp skin if you cook with higher temps.  I've tried it both ways and the brined/low & slow is by far superior to the higher temp cooked birds.  The skin is a small sacrifice that must be made though.


----------



## cflatt (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great Larry. I gotta a couple of those turkey breasts in the freezer I need to do. Mind sharing that simple brine ??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry. I gotta a couple of those turkey breasts in the freezer I need to do. Mind sharing that simple brine ??



Sure Curtis,I'll post it in the poultry section!


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great, Larry.  My wife isn't quite as much a bbq fan as I am, so about every 3rd or 4th cook I do a turkey breast.  Mr. Prochilo is right, based on deli prices I've almost paid for my WSM in turkey breasts alone.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Looks great, Larry.  My wife isn't quite as much a bbq fan as I am, so about every 3rd or 4th cook I do a turkey breast.  Mr. Prochilo is right, based on deli prices I've almost paid for my WSM in turkey breasts alone.



And you get a better product by doing it yourself!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks Great Larry,very tastey.
Just wondering about the brining. I have only done fish for short times, about an hour. Did you refridgerate them for the 12 hour brine? Looks like you have them in a big pot. I don't think I have that kind of space in my fridge, I want to try it, I love moist white Turkey meat :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Looks Great Larry,very tastey.
> Just wondering about the brining. I have only done fish for short times, about an hour. Did you refridgerate them for the 12 hour brine? Looks like you have them in a big pot. I don't think I have that kind of space in my fridge, I want to try it, I love moist white Turkey meat :P



GH, I used food grade buckets from my wife's work.  They're actually cake frosting buckets.  You don't have to use a bucket or a refridgerator.  You can put the brine in a small cooler and use a trash bag full of ice to keep it cold.  You must keep it below 40* the whole time.  Whatever you do, just make sure the turkey is fully submerged in the brine.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 2, 2006)

That looks Killer Larry.

I like pulled turkey BBQ.   Pulled turkey breast mixed vinegar/pepper sauce.  Makes a slap happy sammie.  Good for ya too!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 2, 2006)

That looks great Larry  
I have to put that on my to do list


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

Dude, that is a tribute to breasts everywhere.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry D.":28dvl5dw]Looks great, Larry.  My wife isn't quite as much a bbq fan as I am, so about every 3rd or 4th cook I do a turkey breast.  Mr. Prochilo is right, based on deli prices I've almost paid for my WSM in turkey breasts alone.



And you get a better product by doing it yourself![/quote:28dvl5dw]

This being the #1 reason to do it yourself.


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":14ibph0i]Looks Great Larry,very tastey.
> Just wondering about the brining. I have only done fish for short times, about an hour. Did you refridgerate them for the 12 hour brine? Looks like you have them in a big pot. I don't think I have that kind of space in my fridge, I want to try it, I love moist white Turkey meat :P



GH, I used food grade buckets from my wife's work.  They're actually cake frosting buckets.  You don't have to use a bucket or a refridgerator.  You can put the brine in a small cooler and use a trash bag full of ice to keep it cold.  You must keep it below 40* the whole time.  Whatever you do, just make sure the turkey is fully submerged in the brine.[/quote:14ibph0i]Thanks, I didn't think that it would be good outside or room temp for that long. Can we expect Wolfe Brine in the future?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":37whrn4a][quote="Green Hornet":37whrn4a]Looks Great Larry,very tastey.
> Just wondering about the brining. I have only done fish for short times, about an hour. Did you refridgerate them for the 12 hour brine? Looks like you have them in a big pot. I don't think I have that kind of space in my fridge, I want to try it, I love moist white Turkey meat :P



GH, I used food grade buckets from my wife's work.  They're actually cake frosting buckets.  You don't have to use a bucket or a refridgerator.  You can put the brine in a small cooler and use a trash bag full of ice to keep it cold.  You must keep it below 40* the whole time.  Whatever you do, just make sure the turkey is fully submerged in the brine.[/quote:37whrn4a]Thanks, I didn't think that it would be good outside or room temp for that long. Can we expect Wolfe Brine in the future?[/quote:37whrn4a]

Great idea!  I can see it now, all you do is add 3 gallons of water to packet of brine mix!!!   Yes!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 2, 2006)

Great looking Turkey.

I see that in my near future. 8) 

Did you have them sitting on a BBC ring?  they look to be proped up on something.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 3, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Great looking Turkey.
> 
> I see that in my near future. 8)
> 
> Did you have them sitting on a BBC ring?  they look to be proped up on something.



They're staning on the rib bones of the breast, no ring.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 3, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":3or1jer9]Great looking Turkey.
> 
> I see that in my near future. 8)
> 
> Did you have them sitting on a BBC ring?  they look to be proped up on something.



They're staning on the rib bones of the breast, no ring.[/quote:3or1jer9]

I've been a fan of breasts proped up on rib bones for many years.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been a fan of breasts proped up on rib bones for many years.[/quote:1c1u1ktf]


----------



## wittdog (Oct 3, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been a fan of breasts proped up on rib bones for many years.[/quote:1wddzidf]
Now that's funny..


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 3, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":2t1rmgkb][quote="Larry Wolfe":2t1rmgkb][quote="Green Hornet":2t1rmgkb]Looks Great Larry,very tastey.
> Just wondering about the brining. I have only done fish for short times, about an hour. Did you refridgerate them for the 12 hour brine? Looks like you have them in a big pot. I don't think I have that kind of space in my fridge, I want to try it, I love moist white Turkey meat :P



GH, I used food grade buckets from my wife's work.  They're actually cake frosting buckets.  You don't have to use a bucket or a refridgerator.  You can put the brine in a small cooler and use a trash bag full of ice to keep it cold.  You must keep it below 40* the whole time.  Whatever you do, just make sure the turkey is fully submerged in the brine.[/quote:2t1rmgkb]Thanks, I didn't think that it would be good outside or room temp for that long. Can we expect Wolfe Brine in the future?[/quote:2t1rmgkb]

Great idea!  I can see it now, all you do is add 3 gallons of water to packet of brine mix!!!   Yes!![/quote:2t1rmgkb]
If it "takes off" Can I expect a small "tribute"?


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 3, 2006)

Do look mighty scrumptious Larry.  Dont seem to find many of them unprocessed unmpumped turkey lurkey breastes in this part o the world. Most of the ones we get seems to be several chunks which has been pressed together..pumped and then covered with skin from who knows where.  Good job. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Oct 4, 2006)

Note to self: brine the Thanksgiving turkey.

Griff


----------



## cflatt (Oct 4, 2006)

Note to self: copy Griff's notes


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1y8mdjiz][quote="Green Hornet":1y8mdjiz][quote="Larry Wolfe":1y8mdjiz][quote="Green Hornet":1y8mdjiz]Looks Great Larry,very tastey.
> Just wondering about the brining. I have only done fish for short times, about an hour. Did you refridgerate them for the 12 hour brine? Looks like you have them in a big pot. I don't think I have that kind of space in my fridge, I want to try it, I love moist white Turkey meat :P



GH, I used food grade buckets from my wife's work.  They're actually cake frosting buckets.  You don't have to use a bucket or a refridgerator.  You can put the brine in a small cooler and use a trash bag full of ice to keep it cold.  You must keep it below 40* the whole time.  Whatever you do, just make sure the turkey is fully submerged in the brine.[/quote:1y8mdjiz]Thanks, I didn't think that it would be good outside or room temp for that long. Can we expect Wolfe Brine in the future?[/quote:1y8mdjiz]

Great idea!  I can see it now, all you do is add 3 gallons of water to packet of brine mix!!!   Yes!![/quote:1y8mdjiz]
If it "takes off" Can I expect a small "tribute"? [/quote:1y8mdjiz]

Sure GH, I'll call it Wolfe Rub "Green Hornet Brine"!


----------



## Finney (Oct 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Sure GH, I'll call it Wolfe Rub "Green Hornet Brine"!



Boy... that's sounds appetizing. [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## LowRent (Oct 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Grocery store had fresh turkey breasts on sale for .99lb, so I picked up two 7lbers.  Brined in my simple brine recipe that I've been using for years, overnight.  Smoked around 250* using Kingsford and hickory chunks and pulled at 160*.  Very moist and tender!  So so much better than the pumped birds from the store.



About how long did it take for them to get to 160? 

Did you wrap at any point?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 4, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Note to self: brine the Thanksgiving turkey.
> 
> Griff



You'll never do it any other way. Trust me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It took approximately 4.5hrs.  Never foiled it, just tented with foil to let rest.


----------



## LowRent (Oct 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> It took approximately 4.5hrs.  Never foiled it, just tented with foil to let rest.



Great. So, you could do this in the morning and be eating it for lunch. I'm going to try this soon--maybe this weekend.

Why did you select 250 as apposed to say 225?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 5, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cook everything that I smoke with a dome temp in the 250* range, give or take 10* or so.  It's a good temp that works on everything so I stick to it.  Don't necessarily see any advantage to going any lower.


----------



## LowRent (Oct 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I cook everything that I smoke with a dome temp in the 250* range, give or take 10* or so.  It's a good temp that works on everything so I stick to it.  Don't necessarily see any advantage to going any lower.



OK. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup yup yup yer right. Sounds bad! I'll take cash instead, who needs fame? :twisted:


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 5, 2006)

But then again...like the ol Smuckers ad......with a name like THAT it HAS to be good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 6, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> But then again...like the ol Smuckers ad......with a name like THAT it HAS to be good!



 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------

